# Fuel is £1.99 per litre and I've had 2 pax in 5 hours! I'm finished



## UberUKdriver (Sep 10, 2015)

I didn't want to quit, but I've basically been forced off the road. The costs are killing me and the surge is non existent. Everything has gone up in price, but Uber pays so little now that I believe I'm doing people a favour instead of the other way around.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberUKdriver said:


> I didn't want to quit, but I've basically been forced off the road. The costs are killing me and the surge is non existent. Everything has gone up in price, but Uber pays so little now that I believe I'm doing people a favour for people instead of the other way around.


Yep
Happened to me a few years back
Too many drivers for amount of customers 
It’s a great job for retirees
Not a good career


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberUKdriver said:


> I didn't want to quit, but I've basically been forced off the road. The costs are killing me and the surge is non existent. Everything has gone up in price, but Uber pays so little now that I believe I'm doing people a favour for people instead of the other way around.


I rarely tell people quitting is a good idea 
but in your case I'm gonna make an exception..


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

UberUKdriver said:


> I didn't want to quit, but I've basically been forced off the road. The costs are killing me and the surge is non existent. Everything has gone up in price, but Uber pays so little now that I believe I'm doing people a favour instead of the other way around.


Considering the same myself.

Uber is not passing the higher costs of fuel onto the customers. The alogrithm needs to be tweaked to take eccentric senile presidents into effect 

A 5 hour trip netted me only $20 and Uber is not allowing the $100 tip to go through


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Considering the same myself.
> 
> Uber is not passing the higher costs of fuel onto the customers. The alogrithm needs to be tweaked to take eccentric senile presidents into effect
> 
> A 5 hour trip netted me only $20 and Uber is not allowing the $100 tip to go through


Uber doesn’t change
People need to think about the career if they need income
Guy here lives day to day on money
Really- zero in bank after a day off
Just hit a big deer at 50mph retuning from a drop
Radiator gone
Or my crash with a drunk with minimum insurance
4 months no cash at all (eventually I’m gonna get paid but could be years)
And my insurance company that never asked if I did rideshare is denying paying a nickel because I was doing rideshare. They also said before they activate a new policy that I get a letter from Uber saying I’m no longer driving or that I get an additional policy that covers rideshare
Sheet does happen
Are you ready?
Can you get a new car and get back out?
Can you support yourself for months?
My last car


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberUKdriver said:


> I didn't want to quit, but I've basically been forced off the road. The costs are killing me and the surge is non existent. Everything has gone up in price, but Uber pays so little now that I believe I'm doing people a favour instead of the other way around.


If my math is correct, that comes out to $9.21/gallon in USD.

Sorry, Bro. Don't blame you for hanging up the keys.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> The alogrithm needs to be tweaked to take eccentric senile presidents into effect


OK, we got it. You've made it clear in your other posts how you feel. Now if you're going to politicize threads take it to the politics forum. You seem like a smart guy, so please be part of the solution. If you instead are going to be part of the problem (the constant politicization of driver threads) you are saying more about your own character than that of anyone else.

Thanks


----------



## Noentry (11 mo ago)

UberUKdriver said:


> I didn't want to quit, but I've basically been forced off the road. The costs are killing me and the surge is non existent. Everything has gone up in price, but Uber pays so little now that I believe I'm doing people a favour instead of the other way around.


Can’t believe two jobs in 5 hours, unbelievable.
People are desperate for rides.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberUKdriver said:


> I didn't want to quit, but I've basically been forced off the road. The costs are killing me and the surge is non existent. Everything has gone up in price, but Uber pays so little now that I believe I'm doing people a favour instead of the other way around.


Is what it is


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Just did a 20 mile trip and back home, broke even on costs and that's it.

Maybe a tip will come, maybe.

At this point I can afford to trade equity of vehicle into cash as it's not worth much and paid for itself twice over.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I’m in Vegas
I’m going to break this casino 
I can’t lose forever


----------

